# Hemp Depot Seeds



## GreenPhoenix07 (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone ever order from Hemp Depot? I am about to start a first grow and was thinking of ordering from them due to their great rating on Greenmans seedbank update.. I am thinking of ordering AK47 F2 and Blueberry F2 from Joey Weed through Hemp Depot... Anyone with experience with this bank or info on these strains? Thanks.


----------



## loveisallyouneed (Mar 11, 2007)

A Great seed bank. Great communication. I'm from Canada though and it is a Canadian site so you may want another opinion. Don't know if they ship to the US


----------



## GreenPhoenix07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Any other advice on this particular seedbank and strain?


----------



## cali-high (Mar 13, 2007)

seedbank is good but if you want a seedbank that can forsure ship to the us of a then go here. PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ] it only took 9 days for my seeds to arrive!


peace
cali-high


----------



## GreenPhoenix07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks to Love and Cali... Hemp Depot does ship to the US... I liked PlanetSkunk's page, but Hemp Depot has a F2 of AK47 I can get for $45 as opposed to $105 from PlanetSkunk... This is a first grow and I am used to getting really horrible green that is full of seeds so I am thinking an F2 will be good enough...

- Green


----------



## loveisallyouneed (Mar 14, 2007)

Yea, one of the reasons I like hempdepot is for their great selection. Basically acts as a middle man for a tonne of quality seed banks and more often than not offers the prices are cheaper. That plus ordering from Canada, whether american or canadian, is a lot less sketchy than ordering from europe. Just remember, "we deliver to USA" means "we try to deliver to USA". Seeds are illegal in the USA but considering their usually shipped in a regular envelope, its slim to none customs will confiscate them.


----------



## GreenPhoenix07 (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree about the selection... I have seen many other seedbanks and haven't really seen many with the wide selection Hempdepot has... I think that is maybe why I wanted other people's opinions before ordering... kinda under the too good to be true rule.... Thanks..

-Green


----------



## (-)_(-) (Mar 14, 2007)

I sent them my payment on sunday - i'll tell u if and when i get my seeds.


----------



## GreenPhoenix07 (Mar 14, 2007)

Sweet....Thanks


----------



## GreenPhoenix07 (Mar 14, 2007)

By the way... What did you order?


----------



## Seedlessone (Mar 15, 2007)

I am currently growing joey weed, ak47, BB, and c-99. very impressed so far. outta 30 seeds 29 germinated. Outta 29 plants 26 were female. Order joey weed through hempdepot. you will be a happy man!


----------



## splifman (Mar 15, 2007)

I ordered from them last time around. They are very helpful and reliable. I order a joey weed strain as well and got 90% germination. 

One thing that has been brought to my attention lately is that some of there seeds may be over priced. I was looking at a strain last week that was priced at $80 for ten at Hemp depot, but was $40 for ten at planetskunk.com. Haven't gotten around to comparing too many other prices, but I will definitely be doing so before my next purchase....


----------



## GreenPhoenix07 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seedlessone said:


> I am currently growing joey weed, ak47, BB, and c-99. very impressed so far. outta 30 seeds 29 germinated. Outta 29 plants 26 were female. Order joey weed through hempdepot. you will be a happy man!


Awesome!!... I am planning to get Joey Weed Ak47 and BB myself... That sounds great.. Thanks for the info...


----------



## nongreenthumb (Mar 15, 2007)

By all means use hemp depot as a reference but there prices are well inflated, there will be somewhere else you can get them from.


----------



## (-)_(-) (Mar 15, 2007)

Joey weed from hemp depot prices are great - i got Blue Widow for $45.


----------



## dursky (Mar 15, 2007)

That MAZAR looks good... is it a short plant?????


----------



## splifman (Mar 15, 2007)

YES... Joey Weed prices are good. But, for instance Mazar is $100 at Hemp Depot, but $48 at planetskunk.com and a few other places. Also, Belladona from Paridise Seeds is $80 at HD but $40 at planetskunk. I mean that is more than just a mark up. Thats a RIP OFF.


----------



## GreenPhoenix07 (Mar 30, 2007)

(-)_(-) said:


> I sent them my payment on sunday - i'll tell u if and when i get my seeds.


Seen anything yet?


----------



## livenhigh (Mar 31, 2007)

what about bc great white anyone on that


----------



## GreenPhoenix07 (Apr 10, 2007)

GreenPhoenix07 said:


> Seen anything yet?


Anything Yet?


----------



## splifman (Apr 12, 2007)

Seedlessone said:


> I am currently growing joey weed, ak47, BB, and c-99. very impressed so far. outta 30 seeds 29 germinated. Outta 29 plants 26 were female. Order joey weed through hempdepot. you will be a happy man!


Seedlessone, 
how is your AK going? I am about to start growing the same strain as well as some others from JW. Is it really indica dominant? I always thought that AK was mostly sativa.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 12, 2007)

thats kool i like ak strains


----------



## GreenPhoenix07 (Apr 12, 2007)

splifman said:


> Seedlessone,
> how is your AK going? I am about to start growing the same strain as well as some others from JW. Is it really indica dominant? I always thought that AK was mostly sativa.


How long did it take you to get your seeds? and how big was the package.. Im about to order from Hempdepot for JWs AK47 F2 and Blueberry F2..


----------



## VirginHarvester (May 30, 2007)

I just learned about Hemp Depot and Joey Weed's nice seed varieties. How long did it take you all to receive your seeds once you mailed the money in?

Do the seeds come disguised?


----------



## weaslesgrownhome561 (Jun 9, 2007)

i ordered the ak-47 and nl from hd and joey's. they came quick. i got emails from hd. and allll the seeds sprouted. i don;t know male/female ratio yet. but all seeds came out on top.


----------



## oldhippy54 (Aug 6, 2008)

loveisallyouneed said:


> A Great seed bank. Great communication. I'm from Canada though and it is a Canadian site so you may want another opinion. Don't know if they ship to the US


wouldnt you know it! i lived in edmonton alberta for 2years and they decide to make it legal this year!


----------



## bud2befree (Aug 16, 2008)

i use hempdepot all the time , they dont ship in breeders packs but i always git my seeds in 3 days !! i also live in canada!! they can be expensive but i grow the joey weed seeds!! have grown bluapollo, n.l. X c99, ansd now c99X apollo 11!!! have a few other strains but havent grown the out yet!!


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 17, 2008)

HD is carrying a new breeder 'BeanHo'. They have some very interesting Crosses with Super Silver Haze and cheap as hell too. 

Marijuana Cannabis seeds at Hemp Depot Shipped Worldwide


----------



## ijimunot (Mar 4, 2010)

splifman said:


> YES... Joey Weed prices are good. But, for instance Mazar is $100 at Hemp Depot, but $48 at planetskunk.com and a few other places. Also, Belladona from Paridise Seeds is $80 at HD but $40 at planetskunk. I mean that is more than just a mark up. Thats a RIP OFF.



You sure are pushing planet skunk a lot sounds crooked to me.
I will never buy from a bank with suspicious characters slamming other banks on forums meant to aid growers new and old.
Sounds like Planet skunk is using terrorist tactics to undercut other banks. Peace


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 4, 2010)

I have ordered from them but haven't grown any of the beans yet. I also got the JW blueberry F2s and I am watching a great grow journal by luv2grow I think his name is. Anyways he is growing ak47 and apollo 11 I think from jw seeds they look great and I have heard a lot of good reviews on the c99.

As far as the shipping and service though it was great.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is from 07'! Anyway, do they ship to US? Or u from Canada?


----------



## quietgardener (Mar 4, 2010)

Ordered from them last year. Professional service with good prices and products.


----------



## TATTOODETROIT (Mar 28, 2013)

i ordered last week and the week before.. it took my letter 7-8 days to get there and it only took 3 days to recieve my seeds.. 1st time ordering from them 3rd time i,ve ever ordered seeds.. and i sent another letter last thursday they emailed today saying my orders been shipped. !!


----------

